# SOTW Content Ownership questions



## larry (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey Moderators!

This question came up recently on another forum in which I participate:

Is there a statement anywhere (like a "User Agreement" (which I couldn't find)) detailing what rights SOTW assumes on the posted content?

This other forum has a very explicit User Agreement which states that the forum has a nonexclusive right to everything posted on it. If SOTW is set up the same way, then Harri could (in theory) publish a for-profit "Best Tips from SOTW" book using materials that anyone here has posted. Not that this is a bad thing, but it'd be nice to know up front when posting things that might have commercial potential someday who else also has reprint rights on that material.

Could one of you please clarify the copyright assumptions on all posted material just so we all know what's what?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

larry said:


> Harri could (in theory) publish a for-profit "Best Tips from SOTW" book using materials that anyone here has posted.


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

I'd say it was implied SOTW owed any content posted. A user agreement is always a good idea. My musings may become famous. I'd sure want this fine forum to benefit.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

All content posted on SOTW is owned by Harri. It's in the FAQ or rules somewhere, maybe in the agreement that you see when you first sign up. I know it's there somewhere, I'll see if I can do a little digging and find it for you.

Chris S


----------

